# Dachshund keeps chewing up doggy door



## buddy_long (Aug 18, 2010)

My 16 month old Wirehair Dachshund keeps chewing the rubber door flap on his doggy door. I have sprayed "bitter spray" on it with no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

So, the generic advice, not knowing much about your situation is.....
-does he have plenty to chew on, i.e. toys, kongs stuffed with yummy stuff, chews like bully sticks?
-there are several types of bitter spray. You could try a different brand. Our dachshund wasn't deterred at all by Bitter Yuk, but the Bitter Apple worked for him.
-you do have to reapply the spray several times; it's not a 1 spray and you're done thing.

Other than that I would work hard on training him with the "leave it" command when you're home, with some high value treats.


----------



## buddy_long (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. He has plenty of things to chew on, maybe too many. I have sprayed it every couple of days. It is the rubber flap that he chews the corners off of, so the spray just kind of rolls off of it. I am considering some metallic tape to line the bottom of the flap with, hopefully that will deter him.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

If you decide to put something on the door, just please make sure it's not something that can harm him if he injests it! But,of course, you probably already know that!


----------



## RyanEn (Aug 20, 2010)

Give him lots of toys and bones. Might try pepper spray, like cayane pepper. My puppy chewed on my window sill and I sprayed a little water and sprinkled a good amount of pepper and he has only touched it once and has not gone back. Also, correct him every time you catch him doing it. You have to correct him at the time he is doing something bad, because later he will not know why you are mad at him.


----------

